# SBT Pups



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

My Two when they were pups,

Megs,


















Tyler,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Megs is adorable - lovely pictures


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Aww they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute pup, they are very sweet


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

lovely pups  i do love pied's


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Gorgeous looking pic's, i love the blue's and blacks


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

These are lovely pics of beautiful dogsJust had a quick shufty on your site too,very nice and very easy to navigate


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

great pics, what cuties


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

They are lovely,its a shame they have to grow.

But they grow into such beautiful dogs and wonderful listeners


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats a bloody good picture


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a bit of a soft spot for Staffies, so I'll just have to hop over for a play


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

mjbelkin said:


> I have a bit of a soft spot for Staffies, so I'll just have to hop over for a play


Nick one for me wile your there plz  i won't tell a soul  shhhh.


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Nick one for me wile your there plz  i won't tell a soul  shhhh.


Certainly *writes note to wear jacket with big pockets*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

mjbelkin said:


> Certainly *writes note to wear jacket with big pockets*


pmsl.  why ty


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Everyone


----------

